# video link for my stallion



## SampleMM (Sep 19, 2011)

Admittedly, I know virtually zero about driving but I'd like to know if this little stallion of mine would be a good candidate. Here is the YouTube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIsd4XGJ1iw

I would appreciate all/any of your thoughts. FYI--this horse can move much better than the video. I had my son tape him on a day that we had over 90 degree temps and the Quarter mare next to him is an arch enemy. They really do not like each other.

Thank you!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 19, 2011)

He's a lovely boy. My guess is he would be considered a country pleasure candidate but they do move differently once in harness and if his head were to come down some he could be western country (or classic--- not really sure what the name of that class is for the different registries) Either way he would look very sharp in harness IMO.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for viewing it and giving me your thoughts. I need to educate myself on what the difference is between these driving classes. I watched Little Kings Brumby Buck who is owned by Val Shingledecker and it gave me the chills. I absolutely love him and would like to have a carbon copy of him someday. He made it looks so easy and just plain fun to watch.

Again, thank you!!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 19, 2011)

I like him and his movement and think he should make a very nice driving horse. But you can't always tell from their movement at liberty how they will look when hooked. Our Classic pleasure mare Princess can really lift those knees at liberty but moves flat kneed when hooked. We had 4 judges tell us she was their ideal classic pleasure mover.

I urge you to buy the AMHA driving DVD.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 19, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> I like him and his movement and think he should make a very nice driving horse. But you can't always tell from their movement at liberty how they will look when hooked. Our Classic pleasure mare Princess can really lift those knees at liberty but moves flat kneed when hooked. We had 4 judges tell us she was their ideal classic pleasure mover.
> 
> I urge you to buy the AMHA driving DVD.


Thank you targetsmom and I will definitely take your advice. While I'm at the show next week, I will see if Star Lake has a driving video.


----------



## CZP1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would say probably country pleasure. He is beautiful! Good Luck with him!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope, sorry, he looks terrible and will never make any sort of driving horse. In fact, I think you should hide him somewhere you'll never have to look at him again...like behind my barn!!

Jeez, what a nice horse. Love him!



Temperament is far more important than movement in determining whether a horse is going to be a good harness animal but from the video I'd sure say your guy has potential. Thank you for sharing him!

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

FYI- The driving DVD from AMHA (and I think ONLY available from AMHA) is not a general driving video but is an explanation of the different AMHA driving classes with several horses demonstrating each class. So it covers what to look for/what distinguishes Single Pleasure, Country Pleasure, Classic Pleasure and Roadster. Should be required viewing for all judges (and maybe exhibitors too) IMO.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the kind words. It makes me feel excited about this new venture. How long do you guys think he will have to be in training for driving in order for me to be able to show him next summer. Geesh, I sure wish money was no object.





Targetsmom, that's what I thought and exactly what I need because I am confused about what makes a country pleasure horse and what makes a classic pleasure and so on and so forth.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking at the video again on the computer instead of my cell phone, I'd say he's a top Classic/WCP pleasure candidate with that sweepy, reachy movement but has enough lift to go Country easily when he's built up the muscle to move with power and carry himself in an upheaded, collected frame. Again- what a lovely boy! How old is he?

How long the training will take depends on how easily he takes to the job and how fast the trainer pushes him. You'll have a happier, safer horse if they take their time ground-driving him and introducing him to his job but many trainers just slap on that check, throw them in the cart and start pushing. Look at the horses the trainer you're considering is producing! Do they look happy in harness? Are they eager to be worked? If not, move on to someone else. There are a lot of ways to get to the same place so it isn't so much the method as how that method is implemented that makes a good trainer. Your boy will go further, faster, in the end if he's happy even if that means his initial progress is slow.

Welcome to the wonderful world of driving.





Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 20, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Looking at the video again on the computer instead of my cell phone, I'd say he's a top Classic/WCP pleasure candidate with that sweepy, reachy movement but has enough lift to go Country easily when he's built up the muscle to move with power and carry himself in an upheaded, collected frame. Again- what a lovely boy! How old is he?
> 
> How long the training will take depends on how easily he takes to the job and how fast the trainer pushes him. You'll have a happier, safer horse if they take their time ground-driving him and introducing him to his job but many trainers just slap on that check, throw them in the cart and start pushing. Look at the horses the trainer you're considering is producing! Do they look happy in harness? Are they eager to be worked? If not, move on to someone else. There are a lot of ways to get to the same place so it isn't so much the method as how that method is implemented that makes a good trainer. Your boy will go further, faster, in the end if he's happy even if that means his initial progress is slow.
> 
> ...






What she said (she says it so much more eloquently than I could)

and especially ....

Welcome to the wonderful world of driving.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you both for the warm welcome. I do feel that it is time for a change and driving will be kind of exciting and more like the old thrill of riding a horse. Again, I thank you all for taking the time to view the video and then post your thoughts. LB people are the best.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 21, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Thank you both for the warm welcome. I do feel that it is time for a change and driving will be kind of exciting and more like the old thrill of riding a horse. Again, I thank you all for taking the time to view the video and then post your thoughts. LB people are the best.



Almost forgot to add that I agree with taking it slow and not overwhelming him so yes, it will cost more money but in the end I will have a much happier horse.





PS Leia, your post cracked me up and I read it to the breeder of Mister and she thought it was very cute too.


----------

